# Drop Values



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The rest of the story.....

Regards, Mike

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/free/livestock/news/template1&product=/ag/news/livestock/features&vendorReference=0702DDBA&paneContentId=70116&paneParentId=70104


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Good read, I think this winter will be interesting for the economy. We want to expand our cow/calf operation but have suffered through the high prices.

It might be a good time to have cash in hand....


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm surprised. Hay shortage hereabouts.

And with all the comments about wet weather o this group, it seems that there would be a shortage of quality hay across most of the country.

Ralph


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Hay is cheap and abundant here. Probably not best quality. But I imagine low milk prices are keeping that market down as well.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

This has been a good year for hay around here. It is nice to drive around and seeing hay barns almost full.

The drop in value that has me concerned is the big hit cattle are taking right now.

Exports are down, imports are up and have become boomed in the ground beef market.

Futures are limit down and calf prices have finally hit the wall. Locally, calves lost 30 cents compared to sales last week.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Farm incomes are to drop this year according to this article:

http://www.businessinsider.com/ap-farm-profits-to-fall-second-consecutive-year-2015-8

Ralph

Where's the "Don't Like" button?


----------

